# excision of bone spur from sacrum area



## ramdutttiwari (Jun 11, 2012)

HI, please guide.

dx is painful nodule, sacral area, secondary to bone spur in the sacrum area.

An incision was made over the nodule and then incision was deepened down to the fascia and then to the spur on the sacral bone using a rongeur. The bony spur was removed and then the fascia was approximated by using 0 vicryl interrupted sutures.  The skin was approximated by using 4-0 vircyl interrupted sutures.

Can we use 49215 for this as the incision goes down to the fascia.


----------

